# ICD-10 Help - Acute Myocardial Infarction



## Robyn5678 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,

I am hoping someone can help me.   

I am specifically looking for the aftercare code for >4 weeks since the myocardial infarction.  I asked the provider if Z48.812 would work and he said possibely for post bypass patients, but still needs a code for care after an admission to the hospital for an MI.   


This is from the myocardial infarction guidelines: 
"For encounters occurring while the myocardial infarction is
equal to, or less than, four weeks old, including transfers to
another acute setting or a postacute setting, and the patient
requires continued care for the myocardial infarction, codes
from category I21 may continue to be reported. 

For encounters after the 4 week time frame and the patient is still receiving
care related to the myocardial infarction, the appropriate
aftercare code should be assigned, rather than a code from
category I21. For old or healed myocardial infarctions not
requiring further care, code I25.2, Old myocardial infarction,
may be assigned."

Thank you,


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2015)

If the 28 days have passed then the criteria is whether the MI is still being treated, if so you use a Z code if not use the I25.2 Code.


----------



## Robyn5678 (Oct 1, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> If the 28 days have passed then the criteria is whether the MI is still being treated, if so you use a Z code if not use the I25.2 Code.



Yes, I understand that.  What Z code would it be?  That is where my confusion is


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2015)

I would use the Z51.81 with their underlying heart disease as the secondary code


----------



## 4comonae (Oct 1, 2015)

*Myocardial Infarction*

Hello,

We just reviewed this information last night in class. Z48.812 is the only code to use for  MI >4 weeks with continued care. The code identifies the body system requiring aftercare. 

If the patient had no treatment of MI >4 then I25.2 would be used.



Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2015)

The Z48.812 is only if the payient had received surgery for the acute MI such as angioplasty or bypass.  If the acute MI was successfully treated without surgical intervention, and is still being treated after the 28 days then you cannot use the I25.2 .  If the acute MI is not longer requiring treatment after the 28 days even though you are still treating the heart disease then you do use the I25.2.2


----------

